# SPs



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

Hola @petitpèlerin

Here is the new thread, since I seem to have your attention and you seem to be a willing accomplice.

Since I know next to nothing about SPs...let's start with ISTPs. Can I get an overview?


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Ti and Se users. Ti very often pairs with Ni, but it varies. More than anything, ISTPs tend to be straightfoward and to the point. We tend to ask "Why?" and "How?" quite a bit. We can be pretty insightful when using Ti an Ni together, if we've developed our Ni well enough. 

You've got a few brands of ISTP stereotype. The quintessential badass like Indiana Jones, Han Solo, Hawkeye--but then you have the slightly more accurate stereotype of laid back critical thinkers, often with some sort of technical interest [not necessarily physical mechanics--can range from music to science to sports to grammar] because those hobbies naturally compliment Ti, Se, and Ni. 

But, everyone is different--just because someone uses Ti-Se-Ni doesn't mean they're any of those things.

Fe is underdeveloped and can portray itself as rudeness, social awkwardness, shyness, or aloofness--but really, it can manifest itself in anyway. Hyper analytical when meeting new people. When better developed, many ISTPs are charming. My Fe is pretty developed, and I have an interest in social justice issues, and I am very comfortable with people--but I don't make close friends fast. 

Hope I did all right with that. All SPs will use Se as either a dominant or auxiliary function, so there will be some overlapping traits as well.


----------



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

heartofpompeii said:


> Ti and Se users. Ti very often pairs with Ni, but it varies. More than anything, ISTPs tend to be straightfoward and to the point. We tend to ask "Why?" and "How?" quite a bit. We can be pretty insightful when using Ti an Ni together, if we've developed our Ni well enough.
> 
> You've got a few brands of ISTP stereotype. The quintessential badass like Indiana Jones, Han Solo, Hawkeye--but then you have the slightly more accurate stereotype of laid back critical thinkers, often with some sort of technical interest [not necessarily physical mechanics--can range from music to science to sports to grammar] because those hobbies naturally compliment Ti, Se, and Ni.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the explanation!

It sounds like you share the same functions as we do, except in the reverse order. How do you get along with INFJs in general? (just as a generality, since we are all different). Do you mind being doused with a ton of questions?


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

That was an awesome description, @_heartofpompeii_.

@_Nihom_, great thread placement. 

I don't mind being asked questions when someone is trying to find out about something that has piqued their interest and I have some body of knowledge to share. I love explaining things and helping people to understand things I already understand.

I get along great with most of the INFJs I've ever identified. A few of the very few people I've really been able to open up to and relate to in my life have been INFJs. I know that's a talent/gift of INFJs, to be able to understand others, but I think it's also due to our similarities and shared functions, like you mentioned.

I like to think of myself as having an "inner INFJ", Ni and Fe as my tertiary and inferior functions, and likewise see INFJs as having an "inner ISTP". As we mature we can develop our tertiary and inferior functions, which round out our personalities in general and (in my opinion) tend to make us more like our "inner type". I've been so focused on those two areas - Ni and Fe - in my adult life that I mistyped as an INFJ for a while before I realized I was really an ISTP. Similarly, I know ESFPs who have developed incredible leadership and foresight so that they at times seem ENTJ-ish. And my good ISFP friend who is an artist to her core has spent the last few years deep in her philosophical studies and loving it, INTJ-style. I should say I think we _tend toward _our inner type. We never master it and it seems we should avoid presuming to, because when we throw ourselves in it too hard and identify too strongly with it - or at least with the activities that are that type's strength (since most people don't even know about cognitive functions and types) - we can be sort of monster-like about it. Like, one ESFP I know pushes himself too hard in his career, and while I love him, I love him best when he's having fun and enjoying life as it comes like the ESFP he is, and I can't stand him when he's in workaholic ENTJ mode, planning and creating his empire, because he neglects the people right in front of him (_not _an ESFP's style!) and he just isn't pleasant to be around, and he knows it. I'm probably the same way when I presume to be too insightful about people or act too social for too long, because those are not my natural strengths. My strengths will always be my ability to problem-solve, fix things, navigate, operate, and act quickly in the moment.


----------



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

petitpèlerin said:


> That was an awesome description, @_heartofpompeii_.
> 
> @_Nihom_, great thread placement.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I seem to have a thirst for knowledge of most types (lol unintended double meanings) nowadays, so as an ENFP is with people, so am I with....knowing things to feed my Ni/Ti I suppose.

What would you consider your biggest weakness, and an INFJ's biggest weakness overall?


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

petitpèlerin said:


> That was an awesome description, @_heartofpompeii_.
> 
> @_Nihom_, great thread placement.
> 
> ...


This, all of this. Definitely agree wholeheartedly. 
@Nihom 
I think it's hard to pinpoint weaknesses...we are all different. I struggle with getting motivated about things I don't inherently care about, Sometimes I say things, not without thinking, but without thinking how I might impact others. I feel like several ISTPs can relate to that. 

To be honest, I don't know any INFJs, and so I don't think I can accurately point out what they might struggle with =/


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Nihom said:


> What would you consider your biggest weakness, and an INFJ's biggest weakness overall?


You INFJs like to go right to the heart of things, don't you? 

I have lots of weaknesses. Not sure which is the biggest. It depends who you ask. My ESTJ mother would likely say it's my aversion to planning, but I don't think that's it. Many of my acquaintances who think they're my friends would say it's my failure to maintain social contact, and that's also true, but also biased. (The ones who vocalize their complaint are all higher Fe users than me.) There's a good chance my greatest weakness is something I don't even see. But I believe it's in the Fe realm. I want to be highly competent in the social realm and I'm just not. I want to be able to put people at ease and I just don't. I just don't have the functioning for it.

I've never walked a mile in an INFJ's shoes so I'm completely unqualified to say what might be theirs. Common weaknesses of INFJs are of course in the Se realm. One negative tendency of INFJs is to be perfectionistic about people and hold them to impossible standards. (Not that they're by any means the only type that tends to perfectionistism, they just have a certain brand of it.) Another is their tendency to believe all their intuitive perceptions. They're not always accurate, just like my logical judgements are not always accurate. None of us are perfect even in our dominant functions. And, finally, I've noticed in some INFJs a tendency to become what one of them calls "adamant": when they really get their dander up for some righteous cause. INFJs can be champions of the oppressed, but sometimes that righteous anger can be a bit misplaced.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

heartofpompeii said:


> I think it's hard to pinpoint weaknesses...we are all different. I struggle with getting motivated about things I don't inherently care about, Sometimes I say things, not without thinking, but without thinking how I might impact others. I feel like several ISTPs can relate to that.


I definitely relate to both those things. They're related to my failure to be able to put people at ease. Since I've worked so hard at it I can do it sometimes in some ways but not the way FJs can. I usually know what _not _to say to people and don't often have the problem of offending or upsetting them, but so often I just seem to lack the ability to know what _to _say to them so as to make the whole thing flow very smoothly. I'm not great at small talk and sometimes I can't even work up the energy for it, but sometimes if I'm in the right mood I can do it with the best of 'em. I always prefer groups of three or more so that I don't have to hold up half of an entire conversation, unless I'm with a real friend that I don't have to small talk with.

I think ISTPs could be roughly divided into two groups: those who have some level of maturity and have discovered the value/importance of human relationships and are making an effort to develop in that area, and those who are still immature or otherwise fairly self-centered and really don't have any interest in it and blow it off, often looking down on people who do care about people. (That's typical of any type when they're immature, to look down on people who don't share their strengths, not recognizing that other people have different strengths that have value.)


----------



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

petitpèlerin said:


> I definitely relate to both those things. They're related to my failure to be able to put people at ease. Since I've worked so hard at it I can do it sometimes in some ways but not the way FJs can. I usually know what _not _to say to people and don't often have the problem of offending or upsetting them, but so often I just seem to lack the ability to know what _to _say to them so as to make the whole thing flow very smoothly. I'm not great at small talk and sometimes I can't even work up the energy for it, but sometimes if I'm in the right mood I can do it with the best of 'em. I always prefer groups of three or more so that I don't have to hold up half of an entire conversation, unless I'm with a real friend that I don't have to small talk with.
> 
> I think ISTPs could be roughly divided into two groups: those who have some level of maturity and have discovered the value/importance of human relationships and are making an effort to develop in that area, and those who are still immature or otherwise fairly self-centered and really don't have any interest in it and blow it off, often looking down on people who do care about people. (That's typical of any type when they're immature, to look down on people who don't share their strengths, not recognizing that other people have different strengths that have value.)


and @heartofpompeii

I appreciate your replies. I am one to normally skip the tendency of small talk and dive right into things, especially on the internet. I've learned some people don't care for that so I've worked at being able to be affable enough for people to grow comfortable around me so I can dig into their brains some. I'd rather skip it though. Meat > entres!

Can you tell me how Se works for you? It's my...weakest function, which I assume is picking up cues via my five senses and being able to accurately interpret things based off that. In my case my Se/Ti helps to balance my...runaway Ni tendencies mixed in with Fe. How does it work for you?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

OP was about SP's, thought ESTP run down should help. 

Se-Ti-Fe-Ni which is the opposite of INFJ Ni-Fe-Ti-Se. ESTP's are straightforward and to the point just as ISTP's are. The loudest function in our stack is Fe and it's tertiary. ESTP's aren't typically loud despite the stereotypes. Se likes to take in a lot of information but Ti demands alone time to analyze the information. So you see a lot of push/pull with us wanting lots of stimulation but then needing time alone to process it. What you'll find with most of us is louder socially but very quiet at home. Those that live with us can see this as being hypocritical or something. I don't know why that is. I don't know what's wrong with being an extrovert but needing time to process. I can't be on high alert at all times. 

Fe is often well developed. We're pragmatic and Fe is a tool to read people. We're about the "What's" and "When's". What is their motive? What is their attitude? What makes them tick? What is this for? What can I use it for? What does the red button do? Why's and How's come up too, but the What's and When's spring to mind first. 

Type descriptions are generally written by intuitives that fail to understand us or our motivations. We're made out to be bullies, jocks or an idiot child. But there is logic behind our actions. While we are socially adept, we feel just fine if people don't like us. We'll do things like if we don't trust someone, we don't pussy foot around finding out their motivation. We'll use caustic humour aggressively to get a reaction. It may come off as posturing or a display of dominance. And maybe for a few of us, it is. But most of us want to see their reaction. People have difficult time hiding what they really feel against caustic humour. It's an easy way to confirm contempt. I pull my enemies into the light and keep them right where I can see them. I'm not comfortable waiting around to see if I'm just imagining things. If I hurt someone that means me no harm, I can apologize. But the well being of myself and those I care about will always be more important than someone's feelings. 

Ni is underdeveloped. We have moments of insight but don't trust things that aren't observable fact. Intuition isn't the same as instinct though. I trust my instincts and will act on them. Intuition is something I want to see proven before I'll act on them. I don't trust my own intuition and I don't trust other peoples.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Nihom said:


> I appreciate your replies. I am one to normally skip the tendency of small talk and dive right into things, especially on the internet. I've learned some people don't care for that so I've worked at being able to be affable enough for people to grow comfortable around me so I can dig into their brains some. I'd rather skip it though. Meat > entres!


Haha. I know that's very true of INFJs. It seems to me, though, that _all _types like to cut through the meaningless chatter to discuss things that really matter. It's even unanimous among the ESFJs, one of the types known to most enjoy conversation. I actually have a book about small talk/the art of conversation that interestingly points out that the purpose of light conversation is to explore and discover in another person the things that are more meaningful to them that they enjoy talking about, that one can learn from, and get to really know the other person. So the purpose of light conversation is to respect the privacy of the other while exploring ways to find a deeper topic of interest, not to expose their deepest secrets but to bring out the things that they enjoy discussing. I think if we're just staying at the superficial level with no intent to find the interesting things the other person can share then the conversation becomes very vain. I think a good conversation requires a fair amount of humility. If all we're doing is talking like we know everything and there's nothing to learn from the other than of course it's going to be a dull experience, right? And that makes us a lousy conversation partner.



> Can you tell me how Se works for you? It's my...weakest function, which I assume is picking up cues via my five senses and being able to accurately interpret things based off that. In my case my Se/Ti helps to balance my...runaway Ni tendencies mixed in with Fe. How does it work for you?


For me it works automatically. I'm just naturally in tune with my physical environment. Right now I can tell you without taking my eyes off my screen that the sun in shining on the roof across the street, I can tell you where in the backyard my father is located at any moment based on the sound of his lawnmower, and someone is weedwhacking down the street to the west. (Yup, just looked out the window and there he is, two doors down and across the street.) I can't fall asleep when people are talking or music is playing because my mind follows the words and analyzes them. If we're sitting in my car talking with the heater on and it starts to get too warm, I'll reach over and turn down the heater, then ask you to repeat what you just said because I missed it from the moment I started to realize that it might be getting too warm. My ESFJ aunt, for example, would never notice the heat until we were drenched in sweat and there were a pause in the conversation, and she would not reach for the heater right away but first say to the other person, "gee, it's getting really warm in here, isn't it?" I'm more tuned into the environment around me than the people in front of me, she's more tuned into people than anything.

Se for me means that I can live in the present moment, just aware of the world around me. I love to be outdoors where everything is alive and interacting: the sun, the leaves, the breeze, the pavement. I'm aware of small changes in the environment, good at responding to that environment, and good at anticipating it. (For example, I won't step onto hot pavement barefoot and then scream because it's hot, I'll be aware before I step that it's going to be hot.) I have strong survival instincts and they have saved my life. Se also means I'm good at operating machinery. Like driving. Even when my mind wanders I don't lose mental contact with what I'm doing. Se also means that I'm capable of assessing risks in my environment and safely doing things that appear scary to other people. STPs are known to be daredevils, and I'm sure some are reckless, but we're actually the types who are capable of executing seemingly dangerous maneuvers because we've carefully thought through them, determined that they're possible, and have the responsiveness to our environment to carefully execute them.

Did you heard about Laird Hamilton, big wave surfer, who shot the Malibu pier last week on hurricane waves? I don't know his type - it sounds like he has the personal profile of an STP - but that's a maneuver that requires strong Se and Ti, so even if he's not an STP, he was functioning like one just then. He also saved a man's life in those waves last week by thinking and acting quickly. Typical of STPs. And I'm reading now that he saved another surfer's life out in big waves a few years ago, and took preventative measures to avoid attracting further danger from sharks by controlling the blood flow. But for all his success in surfing, modeling, and business, and being married to a gorgeous and talented woman (Gabrielle Reece) he avoids attention and self-promotion. Probably an ISTP.

I just remembered, thinking of Laird, that when I was a kid, maybe 9 or 10, I was walking along a pool deck, saw a kid who was struggling and panicking, and pulled him of the water. It was a holiday and the pool was packed and the lifeguards probably didn't see him but I did.


----------



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

monemi said:


> OP was about SP's, thought ESTP run down should help.
> 
> Se-Ti-Fe-Ni which is the opposite of INFJ Ni-Fe-Ti-Se. ESTP's are straightforward and to the point just as ISTP's are. The loudest function in our stack is Fe and it's tertiary. ESTP's aren't typically loud despite the stereotypes. Se likes to take in a lot of information but Ti demands alone time to analyze the information. So you see a lot of push/pull with us wanting lots of stimulation but then needing time alone to process it. What you'll find with most of us is louder socially but very quiet at home. Those that live with us can see this as being hypocritical or something. I don't know why that is. I don't know what's wrong with being an extrovert but needing time to process. I can't be on high alert at all times.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input! You describe kind of the opposite of how I tend to be. I don't generally act on something until it's the last possible thing I have to do. Are you familiar with INFJs to render an opinion on them? I like your straight forwardness.

I don't find being loud socially and quiet at home hypocritical at all. It's the same as our ability to be really super quiet and then have random outbursts of Fe and then go back to being quiet.


----------



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

petitpèlerin said:


> Haha. I know that's very true of INFJs. It seems to me, though, that _all _types like to cut through the meaningless chatter to discuss things that really matter. It's even unanimous among the ESFJs, one of the types known to most enjoy conversation. I actually have a book about small talk/the art of conversation that interestingly points out that the purpose of light conversation is to explore and discover in another person the things that are more meaningful to them that they enjoy talking about, that one can learn from, and get to really know the other person. So the purpose of light conversation is to respect the privacy of the other while exploring ways to find a deeper topic of interest, not to expose their deepest secrets but to bring out the things that they enjoy discussing. I think if we're just staying at the superficial level with no intent to find the interesting things the other person can share then the conversation becomes very vain. I think a good conversation requires a fair amount of humility. If all we're doing is talking like we know everything and there's nothing to learn from the other than of course it's going to be a dull experience, right? And that makes us a lousy conversation partner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. I am learning the importance of small talk more and more as I pay attention to things. I have not heard of Laird though. 

I guess Se is something that is developing in me. I try to pay more attention to my surroundings. I tend to be....very focused in on wherever I am going, and can check out while I drive, but I only do that if I'm on a road trip in the middle of nowhere. Can't do that in a city. Being deaf probably doesn't help. I cannot hear directions of noises.

How does your Se/Fe work with people?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Nihom said:


> Thank you for your input! You describe kind of the opposite of how I tend to be. I don't generally act on something until it's the last possible thing I have to do. Are you familiar with INFJs to render an opinion on them? I like your straight forwardness.
> 
> I don't find being loud socially and quiet at home hypocritical at all. It's the same as our ability to be really super quiet and then have random outbursts of Fe and then go back to being quiet.


I've been learning more about INFJ's online, but historically in the past, I avoided them. I make friends fast and easy. I make strong connections, slow and rarely. I'm an open book. Right up until we're talking about my thoughts and feelings and they seemed to be interested in the more private aspects of myself too soon. I get to know people through activities and sports and shared experiences. Then I'm more willing to open up. But IRL, I'd rather maintain the appearance of being very open if maybe a bit superficial. I'm not actually interested in being vulnerable with people I don't trust. It seems I have to be more obnoxious around INFJ's to ensure breathing space.


----------



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

monemi said:


> I've been learning more about INFJ's online, but historically in the past, I avoided them. I make friends fast and easy. I make strong connections, slow and rarely. I'm an open book. Right up until we're talking about my thoughts and feelings and they seemed to be interested in the more private aspects of myself too soon. I get to know people through activities and sports and shared experiences. Then I'm more willing to open up. But IRL, I'd rather maintain the appearance of being very open if maybe a bit superficial. I'm not actually interested in being vulnerable with people I don't trust. It seems I have to be more obnoxious around INFJ's to ensure breathing space.


Interesting. With me I don't really consider someone a friend until I can trust them, which ....can take awhile. I am learning to readjust my thinking to consider friends people I hang out with and do things with, and close friends people I open up to or expect to open up to me. Although, I like getting to know people via one on one conversation, but am realizing the value of being with people in groups and in events to understand how they operate as well. It's slow going for me on that front.

WHat's interesting is that I can relate to your openness. For me, my actions and past actions are fair game, but don't get me to talk about my feelings or thoughts. I can't...put them into words very well. I much prefer writing them down.

Do you prefer verbal over written word?

Also, one common INFJ "problem" is the many voices going on in our heads at the same time as we try to figure things out. Do you have that issue at all?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Nihom said:


> Interesting. With me I don't really consider someone a friend until I can trust them, which ....can take awhile. I am learning to readjust my thinking to consider friends people I hang out with and do things with, and close friends people I open up to or expect to open up to me. Although, I like getting to know people via one on one conversation, but am realizing the value of being with people in groups and in events to understand how they operate as well. It's slow going for me on that front.
> 
> WHat's interesting is that I can relate to your openness. For me, my actions and past actions are fair game, but don't get me to talk about my feelings or thoughts. I can't...put them into words very well. I much prefer writing them down.
> 
> ...


I'm not very good at using words to express thoughts and feelings. I don't tend to write them down. I jog and meditate. I think best while I jog and I use meditation on occasion when I feel ruffled. 

I prefer to use my body to communicate. I like sports, dance, sex, fashion, makeup, body language, touch, exploration etc... I've only told one man I love him, my husband. But the word 'love' once said seems so inadequate. I want to show him. I want to take over all of his senses and fill him to over bursting with the joy he brings me. Most of us are fast talkers. We know exactly how cheap words are. Maybe because I'm deaf (hearing aids bring me to near normal and most people wouldn't know without seeing my hearing aids), but my first language was sign language. But I'm extremely attuned to facial expressions and body language and touch. I'm very aware of how I use my own body to communicate and I'm very expressive. I took drama in my teens and while I have no wish to act, I did well at improvisation and communicating with the audience without speaking. 

Common ESTP problem is impulsiveness. All types say they feel things deeply. ESTP aren't any different. We live in the moment. And with this, we experience impulsiveness. We go after what we want. No one needs to tell us YOLO. We're risk takers. We learn how to swim by jumping in the deep end. Or rather, I learned how to swim in the sea among the waves. I live life to the fullest but that impulsiveness bites me in the arse.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Nihom said:


> and @heartofpompeii
> 
> Can you tell me how Se works for you? It's my...weakest function, which I assume is picking up cues via my five senses and being able to accurately interpret things based off that. In my case my Se/Ti helps to balance my...runaway Ni tendencies mixed in with Fe. How does it work for you?


Se is all about being active with me. Take it in, experience it, breathe it, avoid it if it hurts. I love sports. I love everything about playing ice hockey. The sounds, the cool air, the crowd, the smell of it--weirdly enough. I love bicycling because Ti pairs with Se quite a bit in terms of avoiding bad situation--it keeps me on my toes. I like things like rock climbing, white water rafting; I'm a strategic athlete. My hockey coach said I was a playmaker because I was a thinker. Se is climbing trees and getting dirty for the sake of getting dirty. 

If I do not use Se in a day, I get miserable. Even on my days off I _must_ do something outdoors or active to feel contented, even if it's as simple as riding my bike to the grocery store. Otherwise I'm looking at the same old walls. And while I have creative spurts with my guitar, with drawing, and with my writing, it's not enough to get me through a day. 

I do use quite a bit of Ni, but if I'm only using Ti and Ni I feel like I'm in a box. I feel like I can't move.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm very similar to @_monemi_ with communication. I love the way she explains it. I have an ESFJ friend who is an excellent verbal communicator and he sees and understands that it does not come naturally to me the way it does to him. If he had any idea what it takes for me to restrain myself from letting him know in what ways I _can _express myself . . .


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

petitpèlerin said:


> I'm very similar to @_monemi_ with communication. I love the way she explains it. I have an ESFJ friend who is an excellent verbal communicator and he sees and understands that it does not come naturally to me the way it does to him. If he had any idea what it takes for me to restrain myself from letting him know in what ways I _can _express myself . . .


It can be very frustrating with people deciding I'm superficial based on my verbal and written communication. I really try to get better at it, but it's unnatural. They don't recognize their physical communication is superficial. They don't purposely communicate non-verbally but I accept that it isn't their best way to communicate. I don't conclude they're superficial people. Society doesn't place much value on non-verbal communication. But people can read it. I send signals people read and they often don't realize what just happened and they respond to me. People understand it! They're not conscious of it, but they understand what I want them to know just fine. 

I can get beautiful, goofy smiles out of people. I can spread my excitement and happiness like it's contagious. I don't need words to express despair. Men twice my size flinch at my rage. I can be seductive from across a room. All of these things I can express without speaking or touching or using props. People assume expressing yourself this way lacks depth. But their physical world sounds so 2-dimensional in comparison to the world that I'm living in.


----------



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

monemi said:


> I'm not very good at using words to express thoughts and feelings. I don't tend to write them down. I jog and meditate. I think best while I jog and I use meditation on occasion when I feel ruffled.
> 
> I prefer to use my body to communicate. I like sports, dance, sex, fashion, makeup, body language, touch, exploration etc... I've only told one man I love him, my husband. But the word 'love' once said seems so inadequate. I want to show him. I want to take over all of his senses and fill him to over bursting with the joy he brings me. Most of us are fast talkers. We know exactly how cheap words are. Maybe because I'm deaf (hearing aids bring me to near normal and most people wouldn't know without seeing my hearing aids), but my first language was sign language. But I'm extremely attuned to facial expressions and body language and touch. I'm very aware of how I use my own body to communicate and I'm very expressive. I took drama in my teens and while I have no wish to act, I did well at improvisation and communicating with the audience without speaking.
> 
> Common ESTP problem is impulsiveness. All types say they feel things deeply. ESTP aren't any different. We live in the moment. And with this, we experience impulsiveness. We go after what we want. No one needs to tell us YOLO. We're risk takers. We learn how to swim by jumping in the deep end. Or rather, I learned how to swim in the sea among the waves. I live life to the fullest but that impulsiveness bites me in the arse.


You're deaf? I am too! I never learned sign language as a child though (working on it now). I really appreciate your post


----------

